# VIC: Newhaven exploration...



## wokka1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Great report and pics Mingle


----------



## viperdevil (Dec 4, 2011)

Sweet looking spot for yakin Mingle, Nice report and pics


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

I always enjoy your images Mike. Nice work.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Every time I reap one of your trip reports Mike, and drool over the photos, I long to pack the car and head down away from not-sunny Queensland.

Brilliant as always. (I suppose if you waited a week for the tides to be with you would expect another cold front to ruin that opportunity.)


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Crazy man! Pedalling against the tide at San Remo... what a mission! Great pics as usual Mike.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

You caught fish. 
We need to talk.


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Sublime Pics Mike. Classic. Makes everyone up North feel homesick.


----------



## yakgear (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice Mike.... Spot lighting hey ... Seems to be your thing..


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

Really nice report Mike.

Think I've got AI envy..

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

Great report and pics.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Spotlighting = shallow water spearing at night?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Blue stuff, wet stuff, fishy stuff.... the stuff of dreams.
Great report and picks, I would love to hear more about the spotlighting.


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

That is such a large amount of water moving out, its hard to fathom how much water is pulled around our little planet by the moon and sun.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

mingle said:


> Here's a quick vid of the pedalling effort required to beat the tide - got to keep it up for about 300m...
> 
> Part of the reason I needed a tow back on the return leg of the trip!


Dude. That's nasty! 
No shame in hitching a ride against that.


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

mingle said:


> Junglefisher said:
> 
> 
> > Spotlighting = shallow water spearing at night?
> ...


I almost forgot we used to flounder on the portsea -> blairgowrie font beaches back in the very early 90's. Back then we were using some DIY-sealed car headlights and towed a big foam box with a car battery in it - pretty low tech compared to the fully sealed LED lights and either AA or tiny battery packs I have seen advertised. 
What light setup do you use, Mike?


----------

